# PORSCHE CAYMAN WHEEL HDR



## liltimmy1313 (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright guys and gals, first forum post for me.

This is a photo I took of my parents Porsche. I am submitting it to this brickfish competition and I really want some votes as well as feedback.

Vote on the link, comment on the thread, review on the link, and lemme know what ya think.

Brickfish Social Media: Wheelz


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 14, 2009)

wont vote as i see this as a sign up just so you can rig votes to try win


----------



## liltimmy1313 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nahh, I am not a jerk that way. I am a photo enthusiast and plan on getting into this forum.

I figured this would be a good way to open things up.


----------



## MrsMoo (Jun 14, 2009)

bad start, intro thread first :thumbup:


----------



## Sachphotography (Jun 24, 2009)

MrsMoo said:


> bad start, intro thread first :thumbup:



I agree..........:thumbdown:


----------



## musicaleCA (Jun 24, 2009)

Or just don't start by driving traffic to...whatever that is...


----------



## NateS (Jun 24, 2009)

So you actually thought that joining to ask a favor of a bunch of complete strangers is the best way to begin your journey on a new forum?


----------



## liltimmy1313 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I just got Hated on,

My bad.


----------



## Mtalicarox (Aug 3, 2009)

i dont mind how you signed up - i just think its an uninteresting pic


----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the shot Timmy, I love shooting HDR. As far as getting "hated" on....C'mon man, if your parents drive a Porsche...your not hood.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2009)

Interesting reactions considering you'd already posted an intro.


----------



## NateS (Aug 3, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Interesting reactions considering you'd already posted an intro.



Not really....This thread was started (and all the comments originally mad) over 2 months ago.  Intro thread was just made within the last day.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2009)

NateS said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting reactions considering you'd already posted an intro.
> ...



One click will get you to his posts where you can see you are wrong. Sorry.


----------



## liltimmy1313 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nah cloudwalker, I posted this as what I thought was a moderately okay intro not realizing there was an intro discussion. I saw all the hatin' comments and I decided this was not the forum for me. The other night I went back to it and saw the intro. Then it all made sense.

As for the photo, it's not the greatest I know. In fact, it's not really my style at all. I do like it however, and so do other people so I figure I'll just roll with it.

I was trying to kill two birds with one stone; get some exposure on the photo and make some friends on TPF. I'll avoid it in the future.


----------



## liltimmy1313 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh and I know fer sure I am not 'hood'

My parents are well off. But then again they don't spoil me. I work 30 hours a week, I bought and insured my own car, I go to school, I have chores, I pay for my own clothes and camera equipment....So, I didn't wanna give the impression I am a spoiled lil snot that bought a 50D so he could use live view.


----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 3, 2009)

liltimmy1313 said:


> Oh and I know fer sure I am not 'hood'
> 
> My parents are well off. But then again they don't spoil me. I work 30 hours a week, I bought and insured my own car, I go to school, I have chores, I pay for my own clothes and camera equipment....So, I didn't wanna give the impression I am a spoiled lil snot that bought a 50D so he could use live view.


 
Never said you were spoiled....just annoys the **** out of me to see people that have oppertunities afforded to them and they would rather "act" like they are from the mean streets just to be cool. Way off topic but...Anyways, I still like the shot, looking foward to seeing more.


----------

